# odu wreck.



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Have any of you guys and gals fished the O.D.U wreck or east oceanview wreck?I hear its a good place for early season tog.But i was wondering if anyone here actually fished it?Im thinking of trying it this week .But im also debating fishing the hrbt,'Kinda weighing my options.I have a 16 ft jon boat and the big bridge is a little too much for me .So i was thinking of that odu wreck..But if it isnt worth a shi* Ill try for the trout and or flounder at the hrbt.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

I've never fished it . But you may want to post the question on Tidalfish.com. I have seen a few reports over there that there have been some tog caught at the HRBT so you may give it a shot there around the islands. I'll be out there too as soon as my boat is out of the shop, hopefully by early next week.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

EFG,

I've heard that between the breakwater rock jettys and Isabel the ODU reef had been sanded in/over so if that's the case Tog elsewhere. However, that general Oceanview area east of where Harrisons was down past Oceanview Water Sports in ~20' of water has historically had good flounder fishin' by May.

Go fish,

`bucket


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Bloods,squid,and blue-fish strips....fish fer them flounders on flounder rigs.

Same bait on dbl bttm rigs will catch ya sum croakers.
Fished that stretch with Capt.Stan....did pretty well


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Well flounder it is then!If i can just get a few days without the wind.Im going to be off from friday to tuesday .Im leaving for a job in Italy from may 5 till june 24th so i got to get in my spring fishing time.Im bringing a rod and reel to Italy so if i catch anything out there ways ill get picks and send em back to yall.Thanks for the info guys.Good fishing this spring threw early summer.Till i get back. Then the lucks gotta be all mine!..lol later


----------

